# Reba Race 29 vs suntour raidon 29



## El_Zilcho (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi all,
I think its my firs post here. I recently started mountain biking, and so far i'm hooked. I have one of the bikedirect bikes - Gravity 29er, really like the bike. Biggest problem that I have with the bike is fork, suntour XCM. My current budget is extremely limited about $250 or preferably less. For this money I can upgrade my fork for suntour raidon, or I can buy used Reba Race. But since I'm a total noob I have no idea which fork is better.


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Depending on the amount of wear on the reba race and it's current conditions, internal and out , if it's in good condition get it. They are both a good upgrade but the reba race would probably be at least 3 pounds lighter and the reba series is one of the most popular XC forks out there now.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I just built my buddy one of those frames with a Rockshox Recon. Those forks can be found pretty cheap. The Recon Gold is even pretty light.


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

NYrr496 said:


> I just built my buddy one of those frames with a Rockshox Recon. Those forks can be found pretty cheap. The Recon Gold is even pretty light.


I don't tend to see recon golds new In the price limit but I'm sure he could find one used.


----------



## El_Zilcho (Feb 4, 2013)

sfb12 said:


> I don't tend to see recon golds new In the price limit but I'm sure he could find one used.


Thats the funny thing. I monitored EBay for couple of weeks, I saw one used recon silver in unknown condition within my price range and several Reba race forks stated in great condition, not one recon gold.


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Recon silvers from what I know aren't too great. RS forks are very good starting at recon gold. But reba's I see with outstanding reviews daily. I was looking for one for about a month before I finally just got a raidon when I could not find a reba that fit all my specifications for under $350.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

RockShox Recon Gold TK Solo Air 29er Fork 29 ER 100mm 80mm Rock Shox | eBay


----------



## El_Zilcho (Feb 4, 2013)

NYrr496 said:


> RockShox Recon Gold TK Solo Air 29er Fork 29 ER 100mm 80mm Rock Shox | eBay


I'm actually looking at this fork right now. But reserve might be high.


----------



## gentimmy (Apr 2, 2013)

Here's the Recon Gold for 240

ROCK SHOX RECON GOLD TK AIR 29er Mtb Suspension Fork 100mm White Shocks NEW: 350166 Random Bike Parts


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

gentimmy said:


> Here's the Recon Gold for 240
> 
> ROCK SHOX RECON GOLD TK AIR 29er Mtb Suspension Fork 100mm White Shocks NEW: 350166 Random Bike Parts


I was looking for one of those but it was getting late.


----------



## El_Zilcho (Feb 4, 2013)

gentimmy said:


> Here's the Recon Gold for 240
> 
> ROCK SHOX RECON GOLD TK AIR 29er Mtb Suspension Fork 100mm White Shocks NEW: 350166 Random Bike Parts


That is great price, Thanks a lot guys, Looks like its the fork I'm getting.


----------



## gentimmy (Apr 2, 2013)

El_Zilcho said:


> That is great price, Thanks a lot guys, Looks like its the fork I'm getting.


don't mention it



NYrr496 said:


> I was looking for one of those but it was getting late.


I was up late studying, so a distraction was more than welcomed


----------



## El_Zilcho (Feb 4, 2013)

Just got Reba RLT for a great price in excellent condition. A bit more than I wanted to spend, but not by much. Now need to install it on my bike


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

El_Zilcho said:


> Just got Reba RLT for a great price in excellent condition. A bit more than I wanted to spend, but not by much. Now need to install it on my bike


Very nice. Have fun.


----------

